# Regulador de tension para entrada de 50v?



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola gente. Bueno, resulta que me tope con un problema...
Tengo armado el clasico RCA de 130W con algunas modificaciones que voy a hacerle en los tr de salida. Bueno pero esto no tiene nada que ver con lo que voy a preguntar...
En fin. Necesito alimentar un circuito de retardo de encendido, un vumetro con lm3915, un pre con un tl071. Todos alimentados a 12v, con una corriente aprox de:
100mA para el circuito de proteccion
150-200mA para el vumetro 
y seguro que 250 mA para el preamplificador.
Bueno, creo que con 500mA  ya tengo que andar bien.
El tema es que no se que regulador anda con 50v de entrada, o si se puede armar algun circuito con transistores. Porque con el reducido espacio del gabinete no puedo poner un transformador.
saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 16, 2011)

Con una R pe potencia y un Zener podes reducir el voltaje.

Asi es como alimente varias veces los pre dentro de una potencia.


Para el negativo haces lo mismo con el zener invertido!

Espero que  te sirva!


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

Claro estuve viendo lo de los zener. Pero por ej  un zener de 12v 1W (1n4742) tiene una salida de 76mA.
Me parece que se queda corto.
No la tengo muy clara con los diodos zener pero en caso de obtener mas salida de corriente se pueden colocar varios en paralelo con su respectiva resistencia de polarizacion?
saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 16, 2011)

O tambien usar un TR como regulador lineal, busca aca en el foro que hay varios reguladores con zener y transistores.


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

Ok ya me pongo a buscar. Muchas gracias


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola. Bueno despues de buscar en el foro encontre algo interesante de este post que quizas sirva o funcione:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regular-altos-voltajes-dc-21592/

Ver el archivo adjunto 20047

En el post. aclara que la resistencia de 220 necesita ser de 5w o mas. Esa se calcula dependiendo de la potencia de salida?
Simule en multisim este circuito con un zener de 12v 1w y una tension de entrada de 50v sin cambiar los valores de los componentes y tengo una salida de casi 12v.
Bueno esas son mis preguntas..
saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 16, 2011)

Es mas o menos el circuito al cual  yo te orientaba, Tenia un ampli Decoud que usaba un regulador asi, con tr, ya no lo tengo pero me acuerdo bien que era con zener y TRs.

Podes probar con esos valores, cero que no deberias tener problemas.


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 17, 2011)

Bueno gracias. Hoy veo si compro los componentes.
Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 17, 2011)

Algunos detallesitos del circuito anterior, con ese circuito tendrias que tener en la salida unos 15 - 0.7 = 14.3 V.
Para que sea un poco mas estable podrias implementarlo con un darlington, ya que al variar la corriente en la base del transistor, te varia la corriente en el zener, y como ya sabemos, a diferentes corrientes, diferentes tensiones ya que la grafica de polarizacion inversa del zener no es una recta totalmente vertical, si colocamos un darlington reducimos la corriente en la base del transistor, por lo cual la variacion de corriente en el zener se reduce con los cambios de consumo de la carga, aunque para cargas pequeñas quiza no se note tanto.
No veo porque la R de 220 ohmios debiera ser de tanta potencia ya que I = V/R --> Ir = 14.3/220 = 65mA, entonces la potencia en R es: P = V x I = 14.3 x 0.065 = 0.9295W, con una R de 2W estas mas que sobrado.
La R de 18K me parece muy elevada, segun mis calculos tendria que ser de 1785,7 ohmios, con una potencia de por lo menos 1W.
Todos los calculos los realize teniendo en cuenta una beta de 30 que creo es lo que corresponde para ese transistor, una corriente de carga maxima de 500mA, y una tension de entrada de 50V.
Saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola!

En primer lugar, ¿De donde vienen los 50V? ...

*"errar es humano, ¿no?"

ver post 14.* *

Disculpen* 

PD: si deseas eficiencia, puedes usar un convetidor continua-continua reductor (o Buck), pero quizás sea más costoso debido al transistor adecuado.


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 17, 2011)

No entiendo de donde salen los 100mA, por lo que tengo entendido Ib = Ic/B, donde B es el beta del transistor, ahora bien, para una carga maxima de 500mA tenemos que Ib = 500/30 = 16.6 mA es la corriente maxima que tendremos en la base. La corriente que circula por la resistencia original de 18K es Ibmax + Izmin, se estima en la practica una Izmin de 3mA, por lo tanto la corriente que circula por dicha resistencia es de 16.6 + 3 = 19.6 mA. Ahora, dicha R la calculamos teniendo en cuenta el divisor de tension que se forma por la misma y el zener, donde Vz es 15V, por lo tanto la tension que cae en R es 35V, por ley de ohm tenemos que: R=V/I --> R = 35V/19.6mA = 1785 ohmios. La potencia que disipa dicho resistor es P = V x I = 35V x 19.6mA = 0.686W.
La R de 220 ohmios se coloca simplemente para que siempre tenga una pequeña carga, incluso la R podria ser mayor por lo que tengo entendido. Para el caso si la R es de 220 ohmios, la I que circula por ella es de I = V/R = 14.3 / 220 = 65mA y la potencia que disipa 14.3V x 65mA = 0.9295W


----------



## mogolloelectro (Ene 18, 2011)

espero les sea de utilidad
este circuito sin modificarle componente regula desde +/-75 a +/-15 v sin ningun problema 
en base a este regulador alimento todos los pre de tonos que suelo colocar a los amplificadores para alimentar a los pre de tonos que se le adicionan en la entrada 
el limite del circuito deberia ser alrededor de los 100v por rama pero no lo he podido probar con tal magnitud dado a que no he armado amplificadores con ese voltaje
todas las resistencias son a 1w y los zeners a 1/2 w si manejan un voltaje de menos de 50v pueden ensayar con resistencias de 4.7k pero la verdad no hace falta modificarlas tampoco hace falta disipadores en los transustores siempre que la carga no sea mayor de 3 tl074 
espero les sea de utilidad el circuito


----------



## crimson (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola Germán, no recomiendo reguladores si la tensión de entrada es de más de 30V, son muy inseguros. Hace rato vengo usando transistores y zeners sin problemas. Te paso los datos de la que hice últimamente, alimenta un preamplificador con 5 integrados sin problemas. Saludos C


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola a todos nuevamente.

Creo que he cometido un error en el diseño que había calculado, disculpen.
Gracias *kikoaaf* por aclararme el valor de la corriente de base, 

Según el circuito posteado por *German Volpe* y *magollo electro *está más que claro que la configuración del transistor BJT empleada es en base común. Así que las relaciones a usar cambian.
Ya no se usa el típico "beta" (como se acostumbra en una aplicación de emisor común), sino que se usa "alfa". Ver diapositiva 13 del siguiente enlace:

http://www.slideshare.net/guestf40c4d/transistores-base-comn

Y claro, como bien dice *crimson*, este esquema si funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 18, 2011)

Sera que se puede calcular de las 2 formas???
A mi me enseñaron de esa manera, y lo he imlementado en mas de 1 ocacion y funciona sin problemas.
Voy a estudiar un poco mas sobre esto mismo a ver que pasa.

Muy bueno el diseño de Crimson, una sola duda, las resistencias de 150 ohmios a 5W son necesarias? En lo personal no me gusta mucho que existan resistencias en serie con la carga ya que si esta consume varios A, dichas resistencias deben ser enormes.
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Ene 18, 2011)

hola kikoaaf, no son necesarias, yo las instalo para que el transistor no disipe solo toda la potencia que se pierde al bajar la tensión, en el caso del  ejemplo, en la resistencia de 150 ohm caen más o menos unos 17V, lo que la lleva a disipar unos 2W y el transistor disipa un poco más de 2W, lo que lo mantiene apenas tibio; reparto un poco la disipación de calor, de cobarde que soy nomás, no me gusta cuando un transistor toma temperatura, en especial en equipos que funcionan muchas horas. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Germán, no recomiendo reguladores si la tensión de entrada es de más de 30V, son muy inseguros. Hace rato vengo usando transistores y zeners sin problemas. Te paso los datos de la que hice últimamente, alimenta un preamplificador con 5 integrados sin problemas. Saludos C



Gracias por tu aporte Crimson, ya está guardado en carpeta "Fuentes de Alimentación". 

Saludos!!


----------



## crimson (Ene 18, 2011)

No hay por qué Tavo, ya tomaremos una *Heineken* cuando ande por tus pagos... Saludos C


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 18, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la aclaracion crimson, viendolo desde ese punto de vista esta muy bien pensada!
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Luno (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola crimson, consulta:

como modifico tu esquema para que en la salida me vote 200mA, porque lo eh probado con el software Multisim, y solo me vota hasta 151mA cambiandole los valores.

Mi punto es alimentar un ventilador que consume 192mA con 12vdc

Gracias


----------



## crimson (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola Luno, el truco es el siguiente: como vos ya sabés qué corriente consume el ventilador, en este caso unos 200mA, tenés que hacer que en la resistencia de carga caigan unos 20V más o menos, para darle posibilidades de regular bien al transistor. En este caso, con una resistencia de 100 ohm alcanzaría R= E/I   100= 20/0,2 La potencia a disipar por esta resistencia es de P= ExI  20V x 0,2A = 4W. Con esto, gran parte de la potencia la disipa la resistencia y no hace calentar inútilmente el transistor, que con la calidad horrible que traen últimamente es riesgoso. Saludos C


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (May 1, 2013)

Buenas, tengo un dilema, resulta que tengo una fuente que entrega +/-30vdc, pero necesito bajarla a +/-24vdc (alimentaria un TDA2050), he pensado en 3 alternativas, la primera y más sencilla, poner 8 diodos de 3A en serie con cada salida (caida teórica de 5.6vdc), la segunda alternativa es la configuración mostrada en la primera imagen, un LM317 más transistores que actúan de boosters de corriente (¿se puede reemplazar un par de 2n3055 por un solo TIP33/34?) y la última opción es la mostrada en la 2da imagen, un zener más un par de TIPs (traslado la pregunta anterior, ¿seria apropiado reemplazar sendos tips por un solo TIP33/34?). De antemano agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## crimson (May 1, 2013)

Podés usar  TIP142 y 147,que son darlington. Yo creo que para un 2050 te alcanza uno por rama. 
Saludos C


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (May 1, 2013)

Gracias Crimson!, olvidé decir que pienso alimentar 2 TDA2050, estos TIPs142/147 soportarían la corriente consumida de los 2?, y estos tips, bajo que configuración me convendría aplicar? (Zener o LM317).


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 1, 2013)

Viendo rápidamente la hoja de datos de ese TDA, hasta 5A te puede pedir c/u, por lo tanto tendrás un consumo de 10A, y si tu diferencia de tensión es de 5v (30v-25v=5v) tu potencia es de 50W por c/rama.

Usando solo TIP142 para que se banque esa disipación de 50W, necesitas un disipador de 1ºC/W para que funcione bien hasta una Tamb de 50ºC.

Un disipador de esas características podría ser este que es un poco mejor 0,92ºC/W:







Perooooooooo.... el TIP42 se banca hasta 10A, por lo tanto uno solo estaría muy justo en corriente, y ahí convendría usar 2 por c/rama. Entonces, usando ese mismo disipador, colocás los 2 tips por c/rama.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (May 1, 2013)

Ok, cosmefulanito04, muchas gracias, ¿pero el consumo de 5A no es de pico solamente? (viendo el datasheet supone que a 4ohms entregando 25W a +/- 25V tiene una eficiencia de 65%, lo cual supongo que es de pico) , ¿renuevo la pregunta, los tips bajo que configuración?, (la de zeners o LM317).


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 1, 2013)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> Ok, cosmefulanito04, muchas gracias, ¿pero el consumo de 5A no es de pico solamente? (viendo el datasheet supone que a 4ohms entregando 25W a +/- 25V tiene una eficiencia de 65%, lo cual supongo que es de pico) , ¿renuevo la pregunta, los tips bajo que configuración?, (la de zeners o LM317).



Buen punto el tuyo, yo me fijé en la pico.

Según la hoja de datos tu Po-max con 4ohms puede ser de 28W, por lo tanto la corriente máxima será de 2,7A aproximadamente por c/TDA, con lo cual podrías emplear un solo TIP por c/rama. 

Entonces tranquilamente podrías usar el circuito con los zeners (el 2do circuito que publicaste) o incluso el del 317/337 usando solo un TIP a la salida (obviamente corrigiendo la tensiones según tu necesidad). Como el TIP es un darlington como mencionó *crimson*, no vas a tener problemas con el HFE.

Ahora, volviendo al tema disipador, tené en cuenta que seguís disipando gran potencia (27W), por lo tanto vas a necesitar un disipador para c/TIP o podrías algo como el disipador de arriba para los 2 TIPs de c/rama con la aislación eléctrica necesaria en c/TIP.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (May 2, 2013)

Nuevamente gracias Cosmefulanito04!!!, mañana compraré los tips y montaré los reguladores, te cuento que tengo pensado disminuir bastante la superficie del disipador adosándole un ventilador de fuente ATX.

Gracias!


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2013)

German Volpe dijo:


> Hola gente. Bueno, resulta que me tope con un problema...
> Tengo armado el clasico RCA de 130W con algunas modificaciones que voy a hacerle en los tr de salida. Bueno pero esto no tiene nada que ver con lo que voy a preguntar...
> En fin. Necesito alimentar un circuito de retardo de encendido, un vumetro con lm3915, un pre con un tl071. Todos alimentados a 12v, con una corriente aprox de:
> 100mA para el circuito de proteccion
> ...



PRIMER CUESTION:  que potencia tengo que desperdiciar ?? 
50v - 12 v =  38 v por 500 mA  o sea casi 20 w 

SEGUNDA CUESTION  : tengo espacio ??  y ademas en ese espacio puedo disipar calor a l o tonto ?? 

si la respuesta es NO  >>> conversor DC- DC que calculo es tipo fuente switching.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
he leido un poco superficialmente la primer pagina y las respuestas y hablan de 2w en no se donde y 1 w en no se que ,  y vi circuitos de DZ y T , o sea lineales .....pero hay algo que es indefectible y no se donde lo esconden y es lo que ya puse:
50v  reducido linealmente a 12 v y 500 mA  tengo >>>> 38v que me sobran con esos 500 mA  *hablamos de casi 20w que , de verdad no se donde se los estan metiendo .
me cuentan ???*


----------

